# Using sublimation ink with an Epson 1430 Artisian?



## southerngirl15 (Jun 26, 2015)

I just read that you can use sublimation ink with this printer? can you? I did not know it when I bought this machine, and what if you have used inkjet ink previous? can you flush it out and use the sublimation ink?
Thanks Becky


----------



## jswhipple (Aug 15, 2014)

code 79 and yes you can flush. Printer works great for sublimation.

https://www.cobraink.com/cartridges/Combo pack Sublimation.htm


----------



## southerngirl15 (Jun 26, 2015)

Never flushed before what do I need to use to do this?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

southerngirl15 said:


> Never flushed before what do I need to use to do this?


You are going to need to buy a set of cleaning cartridges, filled with cleaning fluid, and run it through your printer.
I paid £25 for a set for my 1400, so expect to pay about $40.


----------

